# Free Webspace



## subzero (22. Januar 2004)

Hallöchen, ich suche Webspace für nen Freund von mir.

 - Werbefrei
 - min. 10 MB
 - 1 GB Traffic
 - PHP

Die Domain is egal..

Kennt ihr was gutes, schnelles?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Januar 2004)

http://www.arcor.de sag ich nur

URL kannste ja von de . vu holen. Ob die PHP (Arcor mein ich ) haben weiß ich jetzt nicht, musst Du mal kucken, auf jeden Fall ist 25 MB im Webspace mit drin, ob der Traffic reicht, kann ich jetzt nicht beurteilen.

mfG ALF


----------



## hoizwurm (23. Januar 2004)

http://www.pages.at/ 

25 Mb Speicherplatz
Php Unterstützung
und das beste ist, ohne Werbung.

mfg Hoizwurm


----------



## dtdesign (11. Februar 2004)

http://www.jadesowo.com

http://host.jadesowo.com/phpkit/sit...ml?PHPKITSID=05a6894254256f8caa8c5a6ef3fb805e

200MB Webspace
7,5GB Traffic / Monat
FTP
PHP 4
10 MySql Datenbanken
etc.

für *0,00€*


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. Februar 2004)

Hi,

1. Es sollte werbefrei sein 


> User müßen Sich verpflichten einen von uns gestellten Bannercode in Ihre Seite sichtbar einzubauen.



2. Wieso kann man bei Euch soviel Webspace und Zeugs nur für eine kleine Bannereinblendung bekommen? Ist mir recht schleierhaft, gibts da einen weiteren Haken?

Grüße vom ALF

Edit hat grad gesehen, dass Du nur ne Subdomain hast und nicht der "Chef" der Seite bist, aber vielleicht kannst Du uns trotzdem Auskunft erteilen...


----------



## WebKing (18. Februar 2004)

> Features:
> 
> * 50 MB Space
> * 1 GB Traffic
> ...



http://www.cybton.com
Anmeldungen werden erst wieder bei neuem Server, der bald kommt, aufgenommen.


----------



## vinc5nt (11. August 2004)

da free webhosting ein kommen und gehen ist hab ich mich entschlossen diesen doch allgemeinen, aber umfangreich betitelten Thread wieder aufleben zu lassen. 

Ich für meinen Teil suche einen free-webspace anbieter am besten ohne Werbung, sonst mit dezenter Werbung, also nicht à la multimania / lycos! , mit folgenden Spezifikationen: 

> 200 MB 
> 1 Gig Traffic
PHP
mysql
FTP Upload 

Nach einer mehr oder weniger erfolgreichen Forums-Suche wurde jadesowo.com schnell zu meinem Favoriten, doch entweder gibt es sie nicht mehr aktiv, oder ich bin zu dumm mich da anzumelden. Folge ich dem auf diesem Board angegebenen Direkt Link (aus einem anderen Thread - glaube ich) gibt es eine Fehlerseite im jadesowo.com-Stil, die besagt dass die Seite nicht aufrufbar sei. Irgendwer ne Ahnung was das soll?


gruß, 
vincent


----------



## Terrabug (16. August 2004)

Ich glaub da hilft nur Splitten oder ne Gamesite bei(http://duplex.rockwall.de/ aufmachen)

Pagemonitor

-50 Megs Space
-unlm. Traffic(Wenns zuviel wird, wird der Account gecloset !)
-werbefrei
-PHP, PERL, SSI, Python
-einmal MySQL

http://www.die-computer-ecke.de/
Standard 20 oder 30 MB, Sondervereinbarungen möglich
 FTP Zugang
PHP 4
MYSQL
PERL / CGI
mit Banner(klein)Werbung !

http://duplex.rockwall.de
100 MB / PHP / MySQL / CGI / Perl
FTP auf Anfrage

Fals man ne *ausgefallene* Homepage hat kann man sich auch bei bestimmten Anbietern "bewerben":

http://de.weirdhumor.net/?id=features

http://www.shellmaster.de/


Alle anderen Anbieter haben nur sehr wenig Traffic(teilweise nur 100Mb)


----------



## defc0n1 (27. August 2004)

Ich war als ich damals meine erste Seite ins Internet gestellt habe mit
http://www.piranho.de  sehr zufrieden.
Die bieten unbegrenzt viel Webspace ohne Werbung allerdings musst du erst Punkte sammeln bis du einen FTP Account bekommst vorher musst du alle Dateien einzeln hochladen.


----------

